# Looking for a breeder in NJ/NY/PA



## melina0321

Can anyone recommend a good breeder with health testing in the NJ/NY/PA area? Looking for a calm, healthy puppy for my 7 year old daughter for spring/summer. Thank you.


----------



## krandall

I don't personally know breeders in that area, so hopefully others will chime in. I should warn you, though, that the best breeders often have a waiting list. You may have to wait till the right litter comes for the right puppy for you. Getting one at a specific time can be more luck than planning. 

Also, make sure that you are not getting a puppy "for your daughter" a dog is a long-term FAMILY commitment, and should be a part of the family, not the property of one person, from the very beginning. Havanese OFTEN live 15 years or more, meaning that the pup could still easily be alive when your daughter is graduating from college. Make sure that your whole family is ready for a commitment that will span years where she will probably have little time to care for or spend with a dog, even if she lives at home through college.


----------



## melina0321

Thank you so much for your feedback! I appreciate it!. Lots to think about. I hope this new family dog will be with us a long time!


----------



## davetgabby

good point Karen, I also don't agree with buying a puppy for a child. It's a family proposition and it's the adult who eventually shares in much of the responsibilities.


----------



## lfung5

Check out the breeder referral page of the Delaware Valley Havanese Club. No puppy is calm but there are more passive ones in a liter. You want an Omega pup. My guys are all passive. I like them that way I don't like hyper or super active dogs. Good luck!


----------



## atsilvers27

It's a really nice intention to get a dog for a young child, but in practice, it often doesn't work out. Dogs are more aware of differences between people than we give them credit for. For example, people may wonder if dogs can distinguish between men and women, adults and children, and of course they do. The dog will often gravitate toward one or both adults, leaving the child in the lurch because "their" dog prefers to be with the adult and follow commands from the parent. Also, the breed is a high maintenance grooming breed and the child is absolutely not capable of undertaking the task of keeping the hair knot free, even if the dog gets regular hair cuts. I used to groom and I've seen many adolescent puppies come in a tangled, dirty matted mess. I ask the owner, what happened here? To which they usually responded, well this is my 7 year old's dog and obviously she just didn't brush him enough. This is completely unfair to the child. I never blame a child for a matted dog that needs to then get shaved. This is the adult's responsibility.

Just my thoughts. A dog is for the family and the child can and should be a part of taking care of the family pet, but ultimately the parent needs to be in control.


----------



## lfung5

My sister decided to get a dog for her kids 2 years ago. She never owned a dog so I told her it wasn't a good idea. She was shocked at me trying to talk her out of getting a dog for her kids. She told me she was getting a Havanese with or without my help. Of course, I helped her. I couldn't bare the thought of her going to a bad breeder or mill. 

Two years later, that dog is so loved and spoiled by all. My sister talks about the dog all the time and they all adore her. My sister is the one who walks the dog daily etc, but she has no regrets. I made her read so much literature and articles of getting a new puppy. She was more than prepared for any curve ball that came her way


----------



## davetgabby

Linda, glad your sis's story turned out well. The problem arises when the parent counts on the kid to be responsible.


----------



## atsilvers27

davetgabby said:


> Linda, glad your sis's story turned out well. The problem arises when the parent counts on the kid to be responsible.


Exactly. Especially if the child asks for the dog and it's one of those, ok I will get you a dog if you feed the dog, walk him and pick up the poo. But who ends up doing it? And who pays the vet bill when something goes wrong, or if fluffy isnt learning to house train or fluffy is mouthy and chews on furniture? If the parent isnt 100% prepared to do everything, it's likely going to be bad news for the dog.


----------



## TilliesMom

when we originally started searching for a breed it was because my daughter LOVED dogs from the time she could talk... when she was 4 we started researching.
She was 5 and my son was 8 1/2 when we got Tillie and ironically enough between the 2 of them, Tillie is MUCH stronger bonded to my son... I think having a dog took a lot of the 'focus' off of my youngest... and she didn't like that so much. lol
I am Tillie's person though. the one she follows every where, the one to bath her, comb her, clip nails, walk her, etc... she KNOWS I'm the mama, the kids are very obviously her littermates...


----------



## melina0321

I grew up with small breeds, poodles etc. I am prepared to be the main care-taker for the lifetime of the dog. I know people who are not prepared will run into problems. My daughter will enjoy the process and companionship with me and help where age-appropriate. But I know in the end, the dog will mostly be my dog and my responsibility and I am excited for that adventure.


----------



## allys2

*looking for breeder*

William Payne is an excellent breeder brought my puppy from them and she is healthy, happy and an excellent puppy


----------



## krandall

I would be cautious with this breeder. It doesn't look like they show their dogs, and even more important, there is no sign that they do any health testing.


----------



## Brady's mom

William Payne appears to have the same phone number listed as Donna Roberts (Shady Oak Havanese). Please google her and check to see if there is a connection. If you look her up on Ripoffreport.com, you will see many articles about sick puppies and other horrible stories. Here is one article about them.http://biojobsblog.com/tag/donna-roberts/


----------

